# Acer BIOS Update Error



## audiotranceable (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm trying to flash to the newest BIOS but the program doesn't allow me to. I get "Power Check Error" than it closes after that


----------



## temp02 (Sep 25, 2009)

Probably a fail preventive feature, so that the battery doesn't run out while flashing. Connect the power cord and try again.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 25, 2009)

temp02 said:


> Probably a fail preventive feature, so that the battery doesn't run out while flashing. Connect the power cord and try again.



It's running off the AC, i even unplugged the battery and just ran AC and same error


----------



## temp02 (Sep 25, 2009)

Are you sure that thats the right BIOS? Are you running the update tool in privileged mode (Run as Administrator)?
Also try to run it in XP compatibility mode.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 25, 2009)

temp02 said:


> Are you sure that thats the right BIOS? Are you running the update tool in privileged mode (Run as Administrator)?
> Also try to run it in XP compatibility mode.



It is I got it from the acers website and it supports my model.

I ran it under admin nothing, under XP SP3 and nothing


----------



## temp02 (Sep 25, 2009)

Maybe the flashing tool is buggy(?), does Acer recommend any other tools beside that one (some DOS based ones maybe)?
Sorry, but nothing else occurs to me, and Google isn't helping either.

*EDIT:* After some _googling_ it seems that WFlash is stated as being an abbreviation for WorstFlasher (j/k but it does suck), here is an example. You may have to ask Acer if you can use some tool other than WFlash for flashing (safely obviously).
*EDIT2:* Also, if you really want to force the BIOS update (although I wouldn't recomend it with WFlash), under the "Keep Data Page" there is an option "Force to update All BIOS". If you really don't care if the PC becomes unusable then you might wanna try this.


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 26, 2009)

temp02 said:


> Maybe the flashing tool is buggy(?), does Acer recommend any other tools beside that one (some DOS based ones maybe)?
> Sorry, but nothing else occurs to me, and Google isn't helping either.
> 
> *EDIT:* After some _googling_ it seems that WFlash is stated as being an abbreviation for WorstFlasher (j/k but it does suck), here is an example. You may have to ask Acer if you can use some tool other than WFlash for flashing (safely obviously).
> *EDIT2:* Also, if you really want to force the BIOS update (although I wouldn't recomend it with WFlash), under the "Keep Data Page" there is an option "Force to update All BIOS". If you really don't care if the PC becomes unusable then you might wanna try this.



On your Edit 2: It won't work, when I open the application it closes the hole application when I click ok


----------



## audiotranceable (Sep 26, 2009)

ah since i have a battery problem I had to make sure the battery at 100% not like 80 or so. I even tried it with no battery and it didn't allow anyways after 100% battery (after many reboots) The program worked and now I'm on 2007 bios


----------

